# Serenity



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everybody 
I come back with my tank, big stones and some plants for trying to make an iwagumi...

The tank : 576 liters, 3*150W 8000K, CO2, Aquasoil and JBL manado and 120Kg stones.

For moment one shot, the plants must grow...



And sorry for my english...[smilie=l:


----------



## Northman (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Olileon, what a nice size tank and great lighting. You will be able to grow anything you want to. I like the rock layout too. I'm looking forward to seeing the plants grow out. 
PS - your English is fine, much better than my French 
Take care,
Ben


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Plants are here... HC, eleocharis acicularis, tenellus, lilaeopsis, riccia and blyxa.

Now, it must grow...







And with the sea tank  :


----------



## NickWayn (Oct 5, 2010)

Kind of like big black stones/ rocks in the thank.
it's growing well.
keep us updated.
Regards.
Henry


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

This is gonna look awesome once you get everything settled in and get lots of growth. I love the rocks. Hard to find rocks for big tanks that fit just right.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

how did... how... how did you find a pot and stove big enough to boil those things????


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very lovey set-up, the rocks look amazing in there. May I ask how many hours is your lighting schedule right now?


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi  For the moment, the light is on during 4h30. I have not many plants and i don't like alguae... then i think i will make 6h30.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

The rainbows are gone!?!?!


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Some news...

I made a foreground with riccia, crypto. Some difformis and vivipara came in the background.

Some pics :

At the beginning 


After 3 weeks












;-)


----------



## gie1991 (Dec 21, 2010)

That is very good design....

Hmm, what plant name can out the bubble? 

i newbie in here,
Thanks...


----------



## Sidefunk (Apr 20, 2010)

Dang . . .

Very nice! Tres bien. Would love to see a shot of your reef tank as well.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice. That's a lot of Riccia to maintain! You must be trimming all the time! Looks like a golf course in there.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes that is amazing with the Riccia! Im still working on glosso. I grow my riccia floating.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

A new pic...



and after a new version with wood...


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful Tank. I really like the living room shot in the first page.


----------



## diego (Feb 15, 2009)

Good grassland Riccia, my friend, and these rocks, like a lot, good job.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonne prairie de Riccia , mon ami , et ces roches , j'aime beaucoup , bon travail.


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

riccia is soooo nice. =)


----------



## Csl (Dec 16, 2010)

very nice tank. I'm jealous . which plant are you using for the ground cover? is it the riccia? I'm not very good at knowing which plant is which yet.


----------



## olileon (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for comments. Diego my big tanks is nothing against your beautiful job on pico tanks...

A new pic, better. With an other photography material...


----------

